# What should I do to clear up a warrant



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Glad I find this website. Here is my case.it actually my friend's case. He had a money transfer business where inmigrants would wire money to their countries, He was an authorized agent(branch)for a money transfer Company.He collected the money from clients and then transfered the money to the company in exchange for a comission. Due to his business being in really bad financial situation, he finally couldnt cover it anymore and failed to transfer the money sent by inmigrants. Company shut down his system and told their clients he was the only responsible so they should come after him to get the money back. So at least one on his clients filed a police report and I heard that there is a police warrant for him. The money transfer house was at the end liable and had to pay the money He failed to transfer but at that time police report had already been filed. Now He owes the House that money. What charges does he face? How do I find out if there is a warrant for him?He is just afraid of going to the PD and being arrested. H hasnt got anything in the mail either. 
Please, any advise would be so much appreciated.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Present yourself to the court and grovel.....


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

He stole money, what do you think?

*BTW you should register and you will get better answers.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

You should stop being full of shit. That will clear up a lot.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Ha ha ha... The first sentence read "Glad I found this website." falser words have never been spoken...


----------

